# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Pixel Ripped 1989: Martine joue à la GameBoy

## Brice2010

Pixel Ripped 1989


Présentation:

Victime d'une faille spatio-temporelle ou passager de la DeLorean de Marty (ce qui collerait tout à fait au jeu), j'ai l'honneur de vous présenter mon test de Pixel Ripped 1989.
Ce jeu d'action / aventure en réalité virtuelle est sorti le 31 juillet 2018 sur Oculus, HTC Vive et WMR.
Il est développé et édité par ARVORE Immersive Games Inc à qui on doit... Rien d'autre et est disponible sur Steam au prix de 21€ uniquement en langue anglaise.




Sssplendide:


Ce jeu est l'un des nombreux à faire appel au style rétro (d'où son nom, j'avais 1 an). Nous allons d'abord rencontrer Dot, héros monopixel d'un jeu 8 bits monochrome de plateforme de la console GearKid hommage à mes jeux d'enfance. Le grand méchant du jeu, le gobelin Lord Cyblin, menace de détruire les frontières entre le monde du jeu et le monde réel. C'est là que nous intervenons: nous allons incarner Nicola, une écolière hard core gameuse d'un peu moins de 10 ans qui devra vivre sa vie d'enfant tout en progressant dans le jeu dont Dot est le héros. Il y a donc un jeu dans le jeu.

Nous l'incarnerons en vue à la première personne, la console de jeu hommage à la GameBoy et autre GameGear de l'époque scotchée entre les mains.
Bien que ne possédant pas de licences officielles, le jeu vous distillera de très nombreuses références à l'univers du jeu vidéo de la fin des années 1980 et du début des années 1990 (Mario, Zelda, Alex Kidd, Ghost's Goblin, ...).



Il faudra donc réussir à poursuivre les activités et leurs contraintes dans la vie de la petite fille en terminant les niveaux du jeu de plate forme de Dot. Les ennemis peuvent être partout!

Longue vie et prosperité:

Concernant le jeu de la GearKid, c'est ce qui se faisait de plus basique dans le genre de l'époque en plate forme à scrolling horizontal. Le jeu est maniable, ni trop simple ni trop difficile. Des bonus disséminés sur le chemin vous permettront de grossir et de prendre la forme de héros emblématiques de l'époque. Il vous est possible de jouer avec les manettes de votre casque VR (chacune représentant alors une main de Nicola) ou avec une manette réelle (qui fera alors office de console de jeu que vous ne lâcherez de toute façon jamais pendant votre aventure).

Pendant ce temps, Nicola qui se trouve dans son école devra interagir avec son environnement réel. Sans rien spoiller, il faudra par exemple ne pas se faire prendre en train de jouer en classe par la maitresse. Les différentes solutions disponibles dans l’environnement donnent parfois lieu à des réactions délirantes qui ne visent qu'à vous distraire de votre console de jeu, comme une équipe de football américain qui viendrait envahir la classe si vous touchez un certain objet à proximité.

Le jeu est désormais composé de 4 niveaux et de boss, pour une durée totale de 5h environ.



Coucou, tu veux voir ma 8bits?

Graphiquement, on alterne donc entre du 8 bits monochrome classique mais qui ressort très bien en VR avec un environnement réel un peu cartoon moins impressionnant. Pourtant, la sauce prend bien. Les animations sont correctes, le contraste fonctionne bien. La réaction des commandes est excellente peu importe le choix que vous aurez effectué. Le jeu est fait pour être joué assis et ne nécessite pas de roomscale importante.
L'ambiance sonore à base de chiptune / musique 8 bits reprend les codes de l'époque légèrement remixé et colle bien à l'univers.



Conclusion:
Pour profiter à 100% du jeu, il faut probablement avoir eu au moins l'âge de Nicola à la même époque. Cependant, les joueurs de tout âge prendront plaisir sur Pixel Ripped 1989 qui mélange habillement le principe de jeu dans le jeu et de mécanique intuitive à la WarioWare. C'est une excellente surprise que ce jeu qui n'a pas fait plus de bruit que ça au moment de sa sortie. Je recommande vivement, bien qu'un chouilla cher et disponible uniquement en anglais.


Page Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...l_Ripped_1989/

----------


## ExPanda

J'avais jamais entendu parler de ce jeu !
Le mélange a l'air marrant niveau ambiance, mais la partie "vie d'écolier qui doit pas se faire choper" me donne pas du tout envie. Au final le gameplay c'est jouer à une console 8bits et faire gaffe à d'autres trucs autour ou c'est plus compliqué que ça ?

----------


## Brice2010

Le gameplay c'est ça, et en effet ça fait pas rêver. Mais la réalisation est bonne, puisqu'ils poussent le vice avec des interactions dans les 2 sens (des éléments d'un univers passent dans l'autre). Les moyens disponibles sont assez variés. C'est surtout l'ambiance qui permet en effet de faire un peu oublier le manque de profondeur du gameplay pur.

----------


## ExPanda

Ok, je note quand même en cas de bonne promo.  ::):

----------


## Hideo

::o: 

Ca a l'air vachement cool, j'ai du voir passer une news lors de sa sortie mais il est complement sorti du radar depuis !
Et j'ai assez peu de jeu VR qui se jouent sans avoir besoin de bouger en RoomScale a part Star Trek, ca trouvera sa place dans le backlog.

Pour ceux qui aime bien ce "genre" retro/inception Duck Season est vachement cool également.  

Curieux de voir la maniabilité du bousin avec des wands ou des manettes WMR.

----------


## nicklacave

Ce jeu a été pour moi une excellente entrée dans le monde la VR. Et en dehors des proportions qui sont abusées (on a l'impression de se trouver dans un monde de géants), le gameplay est réellement jouissif. Tu ne l'as pas trop souligné mais hormis les phases durant lesquelles on doit distraire  l'instit pour ne pas se faire choper en train de jouer sur la console portable (qui ne tiens surement pas dans la poche), il y a les fins de niveaux et les combats de boss qui sont complètement fous. Je ne veut pas spoiler pour ceux qui voudraient y jouer mais selon moi, rien que pour ces parties, le jeu mérite qu'on y joue.

A noter que j'ai fait le jeu grâce à l'essai gratuit de 15 jours sur viveport, donc ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait peuvent essayer le jeu sans débourser un kopek.

----------


## Brice2010

En effet, je n'ai pas parlé plus que ça des fins de stage et des boss parceque j'ai du mal avec la limite du spoil. C'est en effet tellement énorme (avec cette notion des tailles) que j'ai volontairement élipsé.

Et Hideo t'as grillé une de mes 3 prochaines reviews!

----------


## Hideo

Héhéhé. 

Je viens de tomber sur un post-mortem de Pixel, je l'ai pas encore lu mais  je pose ça là.
C'est toujours super intéressant ce genre d'article.

----------


## vectra

J'ai pris ce jeu pendant les promos Steam d'été.
C'est pas trop connu sur PC, mais c'est un énorme hit sur PSVR. Vu que les ventes PSVR >> ventes VR PC, ça vaut la peine qu'on y jette un oeil.

En tous cas, la DA est de folie et la réalisation très originale.
Je reviendrai spammer ici quand j'aurai eu le temps de l'essayer, mais ça me semble digne d'un classique.

----------

